# Books



## RWright (15 Mar 2005)

:skull:

I think everybody who has worn the uniform should really read this book

COLD TERROR

How Canada nurtures and exports terrorism around the world

By Stewart Bell


----------



## AmmoTech90 (15 Mar 2005)

Why?

What does it look at?

Is it objective or subjective?

If it's objective, how do you know?

What are the credentials of the author?

Does it read well?

Is it engaging and convincing?

If not, what traits make it a book worth reading?


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (19 Mar 2005)

If I am not mistaken Stewart Bell is a journalist who writes about Intelligence, Security, Defence etc etc.


----------

